# Poll; Your TOT numbers



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I know there's a thread asking for your TOT numbers but I'm interested as to whether your count was up or down from last year. Just trying to see if there was a + or - trend this year.
Thanks for participating.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely a bit lower than last year, but they spent more time looking at the yard display, so I'm good with that.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

About the same, actually. I was disappointed by that. I did have several kids that remembered the house and were excited to come back.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Since I just moved to my new house I am going to vote higher. But it seemed alot higher than when I was in Lombard, Ill.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I got about 3 or 4 more than last year so that makes the total, 4 or 5


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Numbers go up every year, I'm guessing approx 450 TOTers


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Definitely higher and we had to run out twice to get more candy. But that was okay. Happy to know that kids were out and in our neighborhood. Since stores in our area were Halloween skimpy this past year and I was kind of depressed by that, I looked at the ToTers count as encouraging for our area. I heard that nationally Halloween sales did quite OK and were actually much better than expected.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

There were two different threads on this, but my count was a lot lower this year.



jdubbya said:


> I know there's a thread asking for your TOT numbers but I'm interested as to whether your count was up or down from last year. Just trying to see if there was a + or - trend this year.
> Thanks for participating.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lower but more to do with age than anything else


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't think it's possible to detect a "trend" on whether TOTing is up or down by polling members of a Haunt forum. After all:
(a) we're trying to lure them in
(b) with so many new haunters, naturally their #s will increase every year as they get more discovered by local TOTers

You'd really need a poll of the general public to detect a change or trend, and I doubt that the average household even counts the #s. 
Also this years #s were thrown off by multiple wild cards. On the one hand, it was a Friday, so kids could stay out later. On the other hand, it was a Friday, and if you've read the other thread, many towns (mine included) had football games for all ages scheduled.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Vlad said:


> I don't think it's possible to detect a "trend" on whether TOTing is up or down by polling members of a Haunt forum. After all:
> (a) we're trying to lure them in
> (b) with so many new haunters, naturally their #s will increase every year as they get more discovered by local TOTers
> 
> ...


Not trying to gauge a nation wide trend here, only to see if among our members the numbers were higher or lower. Pretty simple really

As far as the idea of haunter's numbers going up each year, the results so far are showing some went down, and I'm guessing some of these folks have been doing it awhile. The Friday night thing holds some merit but by in large, Friday night football games are for older high school kids. In our City, only varsity games are played on Fridays, and doubtful these high school junior/seniors are going to be out anyway. It's only for my own curiousity.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, as I said, the #s for "newer"members would be likely to go up, I didn't say haunters in general. Newer haunters #s would still be likely to rise each year as they gain a following, and are no doubt a rarity in their area like most of us are.
In our area there were football games scheduled for all ages on Friday afternoon/night. I'd suspect that every town with varying age leagues would be the same. I had a lot of younger kids running in last minute still in uniform.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

chisox100 said:


> I got about 3 or 4 more than last year so that makes the total, 4 or 5


(sniff, sniff) that's so sad

Hopefully next year will be much better for you


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

No TOTers per se but our numbers were WAY down from last year at our Haunted Barn. But I believe it's because our kids are getting older. BUT, They'll be BACK!!! Bwahahahahahahaha~~:jol:


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

no clue..this was our first year


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ours was down from last year by over 10


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i think my numbers were the same...or went down a bit...but i think it had more to do with the fact that i live next to a catholic church that was having a festival of their own and i heard a lot of parents say that they were go there next

its a thought....maybe it could help with the numbers...i hope to have a better response this year.


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ours was ALOT higher, but that was also due to the fact we made the local Newspaper this year! They called a few days before and asked to do a story and come out the night before..... well that was great but we had a wind storm that night! My neighbor and I spent our time tieing off his pirate ship so everything else was blown down.... What took a month to put up was taken down in one evening. 
Well the paper came out did an interview, took a few pics and made a video.... So bright & early the next morning we got to work had it all back up & had an awsome night...
We went through 15+ bags of candy & still kept going....people didnt even ask after we ran out!
Here is a link to the article!
http://www.bakersfield.com/138/story/595919.html


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

It was raining, so numbers fell a bit to about 150 (we get a rough count of the candy before we pass it out and then factor in some adults). It's a pity because this year was so much better than the last. Still, for a neighborhood that used to get, like, 3 TOTs, it's pretty good.


----------

